# Codd bottles



## iggyworf (Apr 3, 2013)

Is anyone into Codd bottles? Are they good collectables? And what is an average price for them. I've been seeing a few at some local shops and they seem interesting.
 Thanx!


----------



## epackage (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm interested in one from Paterson if you can find it, I'll give you $100 for it


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello all,  I have a few of them, only one here in FL, I will get it out tomorrow and see what is embossed on it.  I remember that it has a sort-of cobalt color. to it. 

 They were invented by Codd and I think that was in Englznd.  Even though I read about them, I don't remember all the details.  RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 5, 2013)

Well I looked up my Florida located Codd Bottle.  It is cobalt blue and embossed vertically with two letterings of "/ RICHMOND  BOTTLING  Co |" with a line under the "o" of Co.    The bottom is embossed with "/ R.B.Co " with that Co "o" is set high.   There is also some embossing on the heal "/ D.P.I.D. " with a "/4 " over the (I.D.)   The marble is there but the sealing ring is missing.  
 A neat bottle in my cupboard of bottles.    RED Matthews


----------



## TROG (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi Red,
 Any chance of a photo as cobalt Codd bottles can be very valuable.
 David


----------



## TROG (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi Rich,

 There are thousands of different codd bottles from countries around the world with most being from the U K and their colonies. U S codd bottles are generally scarce especially the early ones from the 1870,s.

 David


----------



## reach44 (Apr 6, 2013)

Just got my first codd the other day.  It's a Niagara 
 codd.  []


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanx for the info people. I just might be getting my first Codd soon.


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 7, 2013)

Some more Codd information:  



 Click on the Icon above to visit my Forum all about Hiram Codd - his bottle & all known patents.
 ________________________________________

 CODDS Â§TUFF.


 This type of bottle takes its name from the inventor and patentee Hiram Codd, whom in 1872 patented a bottle for use in the aÃ«rated water trade. The bottle was unique; it would never need a cork inserted to form the closure because trapped in it's neck it had a glass ball or marble which could not leave the neck chamber, or perish. This allowed the bottle to be used many times without the expenditure of a cork. The bottle was filled under gas pressure forcing the marble into the lip where it met an India rubber washer retained in a groove. The marble was forced against the washer forming a perfect air tight seal.

 This invention was a great success and was adopted by nearly all companies manufacturing mineral waters at the time. The patent gave Hiram Codd some protection from people stealing his ideas but many marble-in-the-neck bottles appeared as glassworks realised they had to manufacture this type of bottle due to increased demand.
 This popularity and competition provides a rich legacy for the UK mineral water bottle collector. It has been estimated there are about 250 relevant patents registered between 1868 and 1907 but as well as variations of closures this includes lips, washer fittings, manufacturing tools, openers and filling methods. They were mainly manufactured in two sizes, capacity being 10oz and 6oz (splits) but you can find dumpy codds, jumbo codds, even giant codds whose capacities are all different.
 Rylands, a Barnsley Glass Bottlemaker introduced the "anti-theft" codd. This was an aqua bottle whose top or lip was made of a coloured glass to identify one particular company. Thanks to Dan Rylands, bottle collectors can find codds with blue, amber, brown, green and even red lips ! Other manufacturers produced codds with coloured marbles, and yet others provided codds whose glass was a colour other than aqua.
 The only real problems with this design were:
 The bottles were costly to produce and were rarely recycled as children smashed them to get free marbles.
 As legislation reared it's head hygiene became an issue. In the 1930â€™s Public Health Authorities complained that Codds and stoneware ginger-beer bottles were too difficult to clean and manufacturers were encouraged to produce simpler shaped bottles.
 As a result the Crown Top and Internal Thread bottles were developed to address these problems, this hastened the demise of the globe-stoppered bottle.
 In February 1887 Hiram Codd died but he left a lasting legacy in the form of his invention, The Codd Bottle and a phrase that is still used today "Codd's Wallop".

 RED M


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2013)

I bid on one last week but it went over $5 all the way to almost $10.
 I don't need one, I just kind of wanted one.
L3 Vintage Self Stopping Bottle Medicine Glass Chemist Marble Plug Special Pour
 That's the one your waiting for, isn't it.


----------



## SAbottles (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Red. I have often told people all about the origin of "Codds Wallop". It makes a nice story, but investigation shows that there was actually probably no connection. The term came into being too late for this to be likely. [:-]


----------



## the coddfather (Sep 20, 2013)

im heavily into codd bottles,hence my user name.over here in the uk they are heavily popular,ive only just started and i own 27 already,the more standard named or pictured ones arent worth a great deal,just a couple or so pounds (similar price in dollars)but the ones to get are the amber,dark green,and if your lucky enough,cobalt blue and black ones asthese can be worth a thousand plus each[]


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Codd bottles*

Well permalink  I'd sell mine for that kind of bucks.  I normally think of their value between 30 and 200.  I haven't really gotten that much out of them.  I like to specialize in bottles that tell me about changes and innovation developments that came about when new tricks were applied to make the bottles better or faster to meet the demands for bottles.  No doubt my experience in my Thatcher employment gave me a lot of projects to make things happen quicker and cost less to make, while improving the products.  This included changing alloys, machining methods, new concepts of machine designs and tooling for the machines, and even a new mold shop layout that was so good they built a second one in Toledo Ohio, after they bought Toledo Mold.  The Cincinnati Milling Machine and tooling for mold lugged castings. let that company sell six or eight of that same machines.  After visiting Kennedy Valve in Elmira where they indexed valve castings to machine all three faces;  I went to the company that made the chucks and we designed a special mold chuck that indexed the molds so the blanks and molds could be machined on both ends in one chucking.  I have no idea of how many of those chucks they sold, but I have the original wooden chuck jaw patterns in my bottle collection shed.  Pack rat impersonated.  RED Matthews


----------

